# My custom led lightbar build



## cameo89

This is a custom code 3 led lightbar to simulate a code 3 2100

Needless to say I started this to save money vs. just buying a full size led lightbar, as of now Im at apx. $460, with another $100+/- till Im done...

Parts used:
1) Code 3 47'' excalibur lower trays, frame & feet
2) code 3 2100 tops (Amber)
3) 20 code 3 ledx modules (16 leds per head) = 320 total leds
4) 16 channel federal signal led flasher (have not ordered yet) MODEL 650302
5) MR11 alleys
6) MR11 Take downs




































more to follow


----------



## cameo89

This is kind of step 2, all wires are clamped, zip tied and ground and power wires are just waiting for a led flasher





































more to follow


----------



## cubanb343

Looking good so far


----------



## cameo89

I just wired up 2 of the heads to see what it's gonna look like, I can't wait for my flasher so I can fire up all 20 heads



















These will be the amber 2100 tops used










*These are the new style code 3 2100 mounting feet Im in need of*










Enjoy and comments and suggestions are welcome

More updates and pics to follow


----------



## cameo89

cubanb343;1281420 said:


> Looking good so far


Thank you Sir....


----------



## cameo89

This just a first run, all heads are running on a random pattern untill I get my led flasher

plus I have 1 module not working a 2 that are yellow instead of amber, those 3 modules will be replace here shortly

Video link:





.


----------



## cameo89




----------



## cameo89

Gettin a little closer....


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Nicely done man. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## WilliamOak

when you're done can you make me one? lol


----------



## flatlander42

how is this comming along? Neat project!


----------



## Fourbycb

Hey Cameo How about a New Video of your completed lightbar


----------



## cameo89

Fourbycb;1285182 said:


> Hey Cameo How about a New Video of your completed lightbar


Wish I could....lol another member on another site is screwing me around on my ledx modules, and I still havent had the extra cash to order the rest of my parts....but as soon as I get it done or even closer I will post up more pics and video!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

cameo89;1285280 said:


> Wish I could....lol another member on another site is screwing me around on my ledx modules, and I still havent had the extra cash to order the rest of my parts....but as soon as I get it done or even closer I will post up more pics and video!


Have you been reading that thread? I contacted that one guy to put me on the list also.


----------



## cameo89

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1285355 said:


> Have you been reading that thread? I contacted that one guy to put me on the list also.


Yes I sent him my info. More power to him, I sure hope he can get farther than others have. I just want my stuff, its not that hard to put something up for sale, collect money or trade then ship item to the rightfull owner


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

cameo89;1285357 said:


> Yes I sent him my info. More power to him, I sure hope he can get farther than others have. I just want my stuff, its not that hard to put something up for sale, collect money or trade then ship item to the rightfull owner


Yeah I agree. Let me know how you make out.


----------



## Yooper75

Very nice work, I want a LED light bar so I am going to follow this thread closely.


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd

Very nice work! I like what I see so far. 

Keep up to great work!


----------



## cameo89

Thank you, I have everything to finish my bar EXCEPT the 2100 tops

I will post up more pics and video once I get the sound off 12 channel led flaser hooked up, the 2 MR11 alleys and MR11 front takedowns.

Oh and I finally found the New style LIT mounting feet from Code 3


----------



## cameo89

So I finally got my MR11 alleys and MR11 takedowns installed, ordered my amber 2100 flat top domes today, I have to wait for my tops to get here before I can hook up my 12 channel led flasher to see if it will fit in the bar or if I will have to mount it in the cab and run wires to the bar, we'll see in a few days when my tops show up....

Also scorded me a nice pair of Whelen mirror beams for my silverado, but had to change out the red 52 series lenses, ordered new amber 500 series lenses from strobes n' more on sat and one more new strobe cable to install them....Yay I cant wait

My step son has my digital camera with him on his vacation so Ill try and get some pics when he gets home.


----------



## WilliamOak

Any updates? after all this how much will you be into it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## cameo89

well im pushing $700 for everything to complete it. its pretty much done now, still have to wire up the flasher...but I have been crazy busy working.

I will do my best to get a few pics and a new video as soon as I can, I also have my Whelen mirror beams to install and I just received my front window light. its a Voltex 8 head visor light, so bright I can't even use it till I make up some better flash back shields...

im also excited to see all my new lights installed and flashing!


----------



## ultimate plow

Those are code 3 LC economy heads. Thats a lotta money for what you have.


----------



## cameo89

ultimate plow;1292579 said:


> Those are code 3 LC economy heads. Thats a lotta money for what you have.


I only have about $250 in all 20 led modules, the rest consist of frame, trays, tops, feet, flasher, wiring and some misc items. and its more around $600+

I know the LC modules are $134.?? each new from code 3

if I were to use the code 3 6up modules it would have cost me more than double that.

I think ill be happy with it once I actually finish it and install it on my truck.


----------



## doo-man

Any new updates or pics and maybe even a video?? We have all been patiently waiting


----------



## cameo89

doo-man;1298108 said:


> Any new updates or pics and maybe even a video?? We have all been patiently waiting


Im sorry guys, I have been working alot of 10-12 hr shifts, been workin on my utility trailer, maybe Ill get some pics up tonight, no videos because I still need to wire up the led flasher.


----------



## cameo89

Here are a few of the almost finished bar, MR11 alleys and takedowns, newer mounting feet


----------



## cameo89

This is my new Voltex visor light, 4 heads per side and each head has 4 leds, total of 32 leds for both sides, I also just got whelen mirror beams that I need to install along with 6 Strobes N' More E3's


----------



## cameo89

Well there talking about snow so...I figured I would get my butt in gear and get some lights hooked up, heres a video link


----------



## maverjohn

WOW! looks great, nice job


----------



## MetroplexPlow

i would put a set of those window lights on your cap window .. in the back - that would round it out i think - if people can't see that then they shouldn't be driving lol :laughing:


----------



## cameo89

MetroplexPlow;1322696 said:


> i would put a set of those window lights on your cap window .. in the back - that would round it out i think - if people can't see that then they shouldn't be driving lol :laughing:


The cap comes off in a few weeks and the truck tool box goes on, cap is to keep my tools safe and dry in the summer...I would NEVER plow with a cap.

Ill have more pics and video once we get closer to some snow...


----------



## cameo89

maverjohn;1322670 said:


> WOW! looks great, nice job


Thank you.....


----------

